

Ask HN: What are your recommended podcasts on technology and related topics? - BjornW

I used to listen to LUG Radio (http://lugradio.org./) back in the days they were still active and I noticed that I haven't really been listening to any podcasts since then. So I'm looking for recommendations. What podcasts are you listening to? I'm mostly interested in technology, although I'm open to suggestions covering other topics. Some British type humour (I was a fan of the LUG Radio format, after all) doesn't hurt either.
======
kranner
<http://techzinglive.com/>

<http://mixergy.com/>

